
Cave That Housed Neandertals and Denisovans Challenge View of Cultural Evolution - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/cave-that-housed-neandertals-and-denisovans-challenges-view-of-cultural-evolution/
======
stcredzero
_And last year a team reported they had retrieved DNA from what was apparently
a hybrid individual who had a Neandertal mom and a Denisovan dad._

This article makes me want to start a "Quest for Fire" style prehistoric RPG
campaign, with Neanterthals, Denisovans, and Cro-Magnon character classes.

The last 3 panels form a relevant comic:
[http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0555.html](http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0555.html)

~~~
troisb
Kind of done, try Far Cry Primal

